# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Songs for Liberty

## RCA

*Songs for Liberty*

_"Men profess to be lovers of music, but for the most part they give no evidence in their opinions and lives that they have heard it."_ -Henry David Thoreau

*Read first:* The purpose of this song list is to provide inspiration and a boost of energy for when you may need it most. In no way is this list meant to be complete, but rather constantly updated with new additions or corrections. If there is a famous version or performance of a song, please add that one to the list. All categories and songs should flow alphabetically for easier viewing. Enjoy!

*Alternative Metal*

Wake Up by Rage Against the Machine
YouTube - Wake up - Rage Against The Machine

*Country*

Independence Day by Martina McBride
YouTube - Martina McBride - Independence Day (Live)

Proud to be an American by Lee Greenwood
YouTube - Proud to be an American

*Patriotic*

My Country, 'Tis of Thee by Samuel Francis Smith
YouTube - My Country Tis of Thee (lyrics)

Star-Spangled Banner by Wayne Messmer
YouTube - US National Anthem drowned out by cheers at 91 NHL All Star Game

Stars and Stripes Forever by John Philip Sousa
YouTube - John Philip Sousa "Stars and Stripes Forever"

This Land is Your Land by Bruce Springstein
YouTube - Bruce Springsteen: THIS LAND IS YOUR LAND

Yankee Doodle by Towpath Volunteers
YouTube - Yankee Doodle Fife and Drum

*Pop Rock*

I'd Start a Revolution by Aimee Allen
YouTube - Aimee Allen (I'd Start a Revolution)

Ron Paul Revolution Theme Song, The by Aimee Allen
YouTube - MTV's Aimee Allen, Ron Paul Anthem Music Video MUST SEE!!

Universal Soldier by Aimee Allen
YouTube - Rally For The Republic - Aimee Allen (Live) Universal Soldier (9-02-08)

*Psychedelic Rock*

Fast Buck Freddie by Jefferson Starship
YouTube - Jefferson Starship - Fast Buck Freddie

*R&B*

Living in America by James Brown
YouTube - James Brown - Living In America

*Rock'n'Roll*

Born in the U.S.A. by Bruce Springsteen


Time is Now, The by Poker Face
YouTube - Ron Paul .. The Time is NOW - Final Cut

We're Not Gonna Take It by Twisted Sister
YouTube - Twisted Sister - We're Not Gonna Take It

(You Gotta) Fight For Your Right (To Party) by Beastie Boys
YouTube - (You Gotta) Fight For Your Right (To Party)

*• Alternative  & Punk:*
Declare Independence - Bjork
Enough is Enough - Chumbawumba
Fight Like a Brave - Red Hot Chili Peppers
Fortunate Son - Minutemen
Revolution - Verona Grove - The Story Thought Over
Police State - Pedestal - Human Race


*• Blues*
Ron_Paul_Blues - Ralph Buckley - 
Paranoid Police State Blues - Sleepy James - The American Prisoner

*• Christian*
Start A Fire - Audio Adrenaline - Worldwide
For Freedom - Avalon - For Freedom - EP
Set Me Free - Big Daddy Weave - Fields Of Grace
Set Me Free - Casting Crowns - Lifesong
If I Stand - Rich Mullins - "A Liturgy -  a Legacy -  & a Ragamuffin Band"
Here In America - Rich Mullins - "A Liturgy -  a Legacy -  & a Ragamuffin Band"
Stand In the Rain - Superchick - Beauty from Pain 1.1

*• Country*
God Bless America - Lee Greenwood - American Patriot
Let Freedom Ring - The Charlie Daniels Band - Freedom and Justice for All
Liberty - Dave Staigle - Liberty
Freedom - Kenny Chesney - The Road and the Radio
Ron Paul Freedom Train - Mitchell Multi-Media - Scott Mitchell

*• Dance/Electronic*
Freedom - DJ Bobo - 
Prayer 4 Freedom - Mindvirus - Prayer 4 Freedom

*• Dark:*
One Man Revolution - The Nightwatchman - One Man Revolution

*• Disco:*
Private Revolution - World Party - Private Revolution

*• Folk:*
Freedom - Melissa Ferrick - Freedom
Liberty Mp3 - Annie - Annie's Album - RON PAUL FORUMS OWN!! - 
Liberty Line - Griffin House - Gold In Them Hills - New Roots Classics
Jefferson and Liberty (The Gobby-O) - The Itinerant Band - Jefferson and Liberty
Sons of Liberty - Jim Lampos - Thunder Moon
If Thomas Jefferson Were Here - Mark Gothard - Poppy Fields and Pearls
Freedom - Melissa Ferrick - Skinnier & Faster - LIVE
When Johnny Comes Marching Home - Patriotic Songs of America - Patriotic Songs of America (Digital Version)
Hope For America - Ron Paul - Campaign Song
Liberty - The Makem and Spain Brothers - Live

*• Hip-Hop R&B and Rap*
Ron Paul 2008 - Roy Shivers Feat. Christian Scott - Tha Big  Picture
Freedom (Featuring Corporate Avenger) - Daddy X - Family Ties
Police State - Dead Prez - Let's Get Free
Freedom - Jurassic 5 - Power In Numbers
Ron Paul 4 Freedom - Knights of Liberty - RP RAP
Freedom - B.B. King & Diane Schuur - Heart To Heart (US Release)
Fight the Power - Public Enemy
Time To Build - Beastie Boys

*• Historic:*
Want My Freedom - Artists from the Soul Movement - Movement Soul - Live Recordings of Sayings and Songs from the Freedom Movement in the Deep South
New Massachusetts Liberty Song (Free America) - Arthur F. Schrader - American Revolutionary War Songs to Cultivate the Sensations of Freedom
Johnny Has Gone for a Soldier - Jaqueline Schwab - The Civil War (Original Soundtrack)
Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy - The Andrew Sisters - Wartime Memories
Liberty Song - American Fife Ensemble - Music of the American Revolution: The Birth of Liberty
Come Shake Your Dull Noodles - Arthur F. Schrader - American Revolutionary War Songs to Cultivate the Sensations of Freedom
The World Turned Upside Down (The Old Woman Taught Wisdom) - Arthur F. Schrader - American Revolutionary War Songs to Cultivate the Sensations of Freedom
The King's Own Regulars - Arthur F. Schrader - American Revolutionary War Songs to Cultivate the Sensations of Freedom
The Riflemen of Bennington - Bobby Horton - Homespun Songs of the Patriots In the American Revolution
The Fate of John Burgoyne - Bobby Horton - Homespun Songs of the Patriots In the American Revolution
The Surrender of Cornwallis - Bobby Horton - Homespun Songs of the Patriots In the American Revolution
Washington's March - Liberty Tree Wind Players - Birth of Liberty: Music of the American Revolution
Song On Liberty - Sherrill Milnes - Birth of Liberty: Music of the American Revolution
Liberty Song - Sherrill Milnes - Birth of Liberty: Music of the American Revolution


*• Metal:*
Freedom - Rage Against the Machine - Rage Against the Machine
Freedom's Blood - the Patriot - Iron Mask - Hordes Of The Brave
Stand - Seven System - Hope Arises
Freedom Fighters - P.O.D. - Payable On Death 
- Excellent Metal Artist 'unplugged:'
Liberty Man - Second Coming - Acoustic

*• Pop*
Letters from War - Mark Schultz - Stories & Songs
Freedom - Michael W. Smith - The Second Decade 1993-2003
Freedom - Andrew Dudum - fly With Me
Liberty - Bichevskaya Zhanna - Veruyu
Freedom - Bird York - Wicked Little High
Freedom - Caribbean Pulse - Stand Up
Talkin' 'bout a Revolution - Fotheringay - Revolution - A Very Special Tribute to Tracy Chapman
Freedom - Little Hero - One Dropp - Freedom
Revolution - The Veronicas - The Secret Life of the Veronicas

*• Reggae:*
Freedom - Morgan Heritage - Don't Haffi Dread
Liberty - Prince Alla & Junior Ross - I Can Hear the Children Singing: 1975 - 1978
Rat Race - Bob Marley
Rebel Music - Bob Marley
We and Dem - Bob Marley

*• Rock:*
Call it Democracy - Bruce Cockburn
For What It's Worth - Buffalo Springfield - 
Liberty - Weekend Excursion - Take Me Home
Stand - Silvercrush - Stand
Liberty - Airtime - Liberty Manifesto
Revolution - Blessid Union of Souls - Walking Off the Buzz
Liberty - Chris de Burgh - The Getaway
Freedom Fighter - Creed - Weathered
Long As I Can See the Light - Creedence Clearwater Revival - "Chronicle -  Vol. 1"
Liberty or Death - Grave Digger - Liberty or Death
Freedom - Indigo - Silent Memories
Call for Freedom - Jacyszyn - Chestnut - Wheeler - Call for Freedom
Me and Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin - The Essential Janis Joplin
Liberty - Journey - Time Cubed (Box Set)
Liberty - Grateful Dead
Stand - Motörhead - March or Die
Liberty - ng26 - break away
Stand - Poison - The Best of Poison - 20 Years of Rock
Freedom - Potluck - Harvest Time
Freedom - Saigon Kick - The Lizard
Police State - Singlewide - Standard Evening Programme
Police State - Sky Machine - Overload
United Police States - Visitor 42 - Heavy Handed Hospitality


*Knowledge is Power - Spread the Message*[/CENTER]

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Quote:
!!!! Glen Bradley (GunnyFreedom) speaking: (this note to be deleted at a later date)

I sincerely apologize for this mostly unformatted dump, but I have a pretty large library, and I will be glad to defer to someone elses' formatting scheme.

----------

